# AMD P2 555 BE vs. INTEL i5-750



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

hi guys. I am going to assemble a new rig and wanted to know which of the two, amd p2 555 be vs. intel i5-750 would be better....... my local assembler says that do not go in for amd because if something goes wrong then you will be in a big mess(I don't trust him so please comment on this statement of his)......... if i go for the amd, then which mobo will be total VFM + Features + Performance??(Although ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 has been earlier recommended by one of you but i still want to know the other options) and if intel then which mobo would be USB 3.0 compatible+Performance???Also i wanted to know which cabinet would be good for me (without the psu+ it should look very good and have good ventilation).By the way the budget is 40k. 
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2010)

see first AMD Phenom II 555 is not to be compared with Intel core i5-750...they are different price range cpus. edit: AMD P2 555 is only 4.5k whereas Intel core i5-750 is 10k. intel's offering is not future proof as dey will ditch the socket...ihope u got it.

here is ur config.

------

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 9.5k

Asus M4A87TD/USB3 (amd 870 chipset) - 6k

Kingston/Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz - 5.5k

WD Caviar Blue 500GB Hard Disk - 2k

HD 5750 1GB GDDR5 graphics - 9k

LG DVD Writer - 1.1k

NZXT Gamma cabinet - 2k

Corsair vx450 PSU - 3.8k

Total is around 40k.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

My budget is 40k(+MONITOR).Please also suggest me a monitor(full HD, less response time, HDMI and good contrast ratio)....I will not see the brand....i will see the performance, money and of course no trouble when ever the stuff goes kaput.
ALL OF YOU PLEASE SUGGEST WHICH RIG TO BUY AS NEXT PC WHICH I WILL BUY WILL BE AFTER 4-5 YEARS.......SO IT SHOULD BE QUIET FUTURE PROOF


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 3, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 10.5k

MSI  890gx@7.2k or biostar 890gx@6.6k or asus 870 @6k ((890 if crossfire needed other wise 870 or 880)))

G.skill 2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz - 6.3k

WD Caviar Blue or black 500GB Hard Disk - 2k or 3k

msi hawk HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 graphics - 9.6k

sony DVD Writer - 1.1k

NZXT Gamma cabinet - 2k or zebronics bijli- 1.7k or cm 334 or 335 - 2.1k

Corsair vx450 PSU - 3.8k better corsair 550vx - 4.7k


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2010)

u need monitor within 40k or you can spend 8-9k more for it???


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 3, 2010)

samsung 2230 @8.1k or benq b22....something @7.5k


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

monitor within 40k...plz tell me whether the amd trouble-stuff which mentioned is true or not????????


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> plz tell me whether the amd trouble-stuff which mentioned is true or not????????


Nope, it's not. Your assembler is an idiot.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

okay and what is the intel option?????


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 3, 2010)

MD Phenom II X6 1055T - 10.5k

biostar 890gx@6.6k or asus 870 @6k ((890 if crossfire needed other wise 870 or 880)))

G.skill 2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz - 6.3k or kingston 5.4k

WD Caviar Blue or black 500GB Hard Disk - 2k or 3k

msi hawk HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 graphics - 9.6k

sony DVD Writer - 1.1k

NZXT Gamma cabinet - 2k or zebronics bijli- 1.7k or cm 334 or 335 - 2.1k

Corsair vx450 PSU - 3.8k better corsair 550vx - 4.7k


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 3, 2010)

What if i want to go in for an intel rig???? (BUDGET- 40K WITH MONITOR!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> okay and what is the intel option?????


Joker's config sums up at about 38.5k and I find it balanced. And the monitors you mentioned are going to cost another 7.5k and hence the total will be around 46k. However, you can only buy 2GB of RAM at the moment (buy 2GB later) which would bring the cost down to around 43k including the monitor. (if tight on budget)

What are your requirements actually? Is gaming one of them? If not, then you can buy a cheaper graphic card to squeeze in the monitor. (only if you are REALLY tight on budget of 40k)

AFAIK, an equivalent Intel configuration would cost 6-7k more than the AMD equivalent as the cheapest 1156 socket motherboard with USB 3.0 which I know costs around 9k AND then as you need a monitor too, you will end up paying 50k for the Intel config. *Not worth actually.* Moreover, Intel will not release processors for this 1156 socket, so you will not be able to upgrade your processor in the future. Just stick to the AMD one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> What if i want to go in for an intel rig???? (BUDGET- 40K WITH MONITOR!!!!!!!!)



i hope your purpose is gaming.
intel one-

Core i3 530 @ 5.5k
MSI P55M-GD45 @ 6.7k ( but no USB 3.0 )
Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.6k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k

total - 42.2k


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 3, 2010)

If you want a future proof PC, better wait a couple of months as DDR3 prices along with USB 3.0 motherboard prices will come down. Otherwise a six-core AMD processor is the best choice. Most people on this forum who are knowledgeable are using AMD configs as it is much more value for money and future prof due to socket compatibility.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i hope your purpose is gaming.
> intel one-
> 
> *Core i3 530 @ 5.5k
> ...



Intel will launch LGA1155 socket next year. with P55, OP will be stuck. moreover Asrock has already shown the P67 socket on Computex this year. so P55/H55-H57 will be obsolete soon. not recommended at all.

ok, as others opinion, heres my config:

Processor: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.5k (OC the processor)
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.1k
Ram: Corsair/Kingston 4Gb DDR3 1333Mhz  ~5.8k
Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue @ 2k
Graphics Card: MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
Optical Drives: LG GH22NS50 @ 1.1k
PSU: Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
Cabinet: Cooler Master USP 100 @ 3.2k or go for gamma @ 2.2k
Monitor: Benq G2220HD 22” @ 7.8k

Total: 40.9 with gamma or USP100 for 1k more. 

also if AMD would be having trouble, they won't have existed today. Intel would have already crushed them.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 4, 2010)

sam, *[do you think intel has launched i3 i5 i7 processors just for a year?
*


Cool Buddy said:


> If you want a future proof PC, better wait a couple of months as DDR3 prices along with USB 3.0 motherboard prices will come down. Otherwise a six-core AMD processor is the best choice. Most people on this forum who are knowledgeable are using AMD configs as it is much more value for money and future prof due to socket compatibility.



for gaming a phenom six core processor is a waste
*suppose* if the op wants to upgrade to a better processor he has got a i5 750, and even i7 860, 870 for lga 1156 socket. i7 860 & 870 beat x6 1090 in gaming and are neck to neck in multi threaded apps. 860 is priced same as x6 1090. same the case with i5 750 and 1055t. 
consider anandtech cpu bench 
i3 is not far behind x4 630 in multi threaded apps and is better in gaming.
so i don't understand why people are bent on killing intel???


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

GUYS TELL ME AN AMD PROCESSOR WHICH IS A BIT LOWER (IN TERMS OF BUDGET) THAN THE ONE IN  joker'S CONFIG.???? I NEED IT ASAP


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

never type in capslock it is considered rude.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sam, do you think intel has launched i3 i5 i7 processors just for a year?



no. chances are i3, i5 will retain their names, but the model number & socket will change. i7 will have a longer life, if compared to other 2.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> for gaming a phenom six core processor is a waste
> *suppose* if the op wants to upgrade to a better processor he has got a i5 750, and even i7 860, 870 for lga 1156 socket. i7 860 & 870 beat x6 1090 in gaming and are neck to neck in multi threaded apps. 860 is priced same as x6 1090. same the case with i5 750 and 1055t.
> consider anandtech cpu bench
> i3 is not far behind x4 630 in multi threaded apps and is better in gaming.
> so i don't understand why people are bent on killing intel???



if budget is high, i7 rocks.
if budget somewhat like 50k, i5 a good buy, providing that person not have any upgrade plans soon. if he does, better Phenom II X4.
i3 if someone ready to OC. without OC, i3 not good. X2 550 or 555 really close to it @ cheaper price.

& i agree, X6 not good for gaming. but if OC @ stock heatsink, it becomes a good buy. else give it a skip.



pranav.seth said:


> GUYS TELL ME AN AMD PROCESSOR WHICH IS A BIT LOWER (IN TERMS OF BUDGET) THAN THE ONE IN  joker'S CONFIG.???? I NEED IT ASAP



go with config i gave. at your budget you can't simply dream about going for an X6 or Phenom II X4 also. you'll get a out of balance rig. with X4/X6, skip graphics card. with graphics card (HD5770) settle for a Athlon II X2. if you want a good rig, upp your budget to 50k.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

i cannot overclock (DON'T KNOW ABOUT IT AND IF ANYTHING GOES WRONG.).i type in caps when immediate attention is required so sorry.

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

please tell a 22 or 19 inch full hd, with good resolution and less response time and hdmi port


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

amd might be 10% slower in games and daily productive task 
but that is even not recognizable 

AMD = vfm , upgradeable, future proof.

go with amd 1055t oc it 3.4 it will be better than core i5
it runs cooler than any procy i have seen even when ocing on hsf


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

tell me a proccy(SHOULD HAVE L3 CACHE) + mobo combo and a 22 or 19 inch full hd, with good resolution and less response time and hdmi port ASAP which is very good and fits in the budget of 40k.( PLEASE GUYS BE CHARITABLE  )


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> amd might be 10% slower in games and daily productive task
> but that is even not recognizable
> 
> AMD = vfm , upgradeable, future proof.
> ...



will X6 fit his budget? with a graphics card? as he wishes game in 22".



pranav.seth said:


> tell me a proccy(SHOULD HAVE L3 CACHE) + mobo combo and a 22 or 19 inch full hd, with good resolution and less response time and hdmi port ASAP which is very good and fits in the budget of 40k.( PLEASE GUYS BE CHARITABLE  )



if no OC, get the X2 555, its high clock speed will give you a out of box gaming proccy. OC it when you able down your fear of something going wrong while OC. motherboard, is what i recommend you. its easily available.

monitor? others recommend some monitor please.

also can you tell why you need a processor with L3 cache?


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

I  would prefer something which is very future proof. GUYS PLEASE SUGGEST THE THREE THINGS WHICH I HAVE SPECIFIED IN EARLIER POST!!!!.

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

By the way is X2 555 future proof????


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

phenom x6 not in budget 

l3 cahce then phenom x2 555 be  high unlocking chances

your graphic card and mobo makes you future proof

procy can be upgraded later.


so 
gfx 5770 biostar @8.6k
phenom II 555 5k
biostar 785g better ask sam for the mobo
kingston 2x2 ddr3 1066mhz or 1333mhzcheapest one maybe 5.2k or5.4k
fsp saga II 500w 4k
sony dvd rw 1.2k
Benq G2220HD 22” @ 7.5k
cm 310 1.5k


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

Sam please tell me the final mobo and proccy (555 or 630 or 720) ASAP and should i take cm 310 or cm 690 or cm 330?????


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

cm 690 not in your budget dude 
cm 690 4k
cm 310 1.5k

if you can inc budget than go with better procy than better cabby


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have settled in for a 720 be is that ok?????


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> phenom x6 not in budget
> 
> l3 cahce then phenom x2 555 be  high unlocking chances
> 
> ...



some other cabby. 310 is too small. looks good but OP will suffer. its small.



pranav.seth said:


> Sam please tell me the final mobo and proccy (555 or 630 or 720) ASAP and should i take cm 310 or cm 690 or cm 330?????



if you ready to OC, X4 630. if you want a proccy "just for gaming", X2 555. X3 720 no longer available. its production ceased about 3months ago.

for motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4-4.3k. reason is simple. 140W support & good Bios (if you wish to OC in future). also you can try unlock the X2's 2 extra cores.



pranav.seth said:


> I have settled in for a 720 be is that ok?????



X3 720 price is good but no more available, i fear.

as for cabby, go for Zebronics Reaper if u find. its BIG. good for gaming rigs.



saurabh_1e said:


> cm 690 not in your budget dude
> cm 690 4k
> cm 310 1.5k
> 
> if you can inc budget than go with better procy than better cabby



+1. better proccy. or maybe HD5770 HAWX.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 4, 2010)

out of 555 and 630, which has better overall perfomance???what is the difference between 5770HAWX and a normal 5770???? Also plz suggest a software which deletes data forever. Will backups (made by xp's backup client) be readable in win 7??????????


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> out of 555 and 630, which has better overall perfomance???what is the difference between 5770HAWX and a normal 5770???? Also plz suggest a software which deletes data forever. Will backups (made by xp's backup client) be readable in win 7??????????



x2 555 ---> gaming.
X4 630 ---> everything else. 

the above data for both processors at default speed.

normal HD5770 ---> simple, cost effective.
HAWX ---> good cooler. longer life. runs cool. good value.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 5, 2010)

Only AMD P2 X4 945 is available over here (in Lucknow). Is it ok ????


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> Only AMD P2 X4 945 is available over here (in Lucknow). Is it ok ????



what is the pricing?


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 5, 2010)

He has till now just told me that ASUS(do not know the model but it supports ddr3 ram and has single graphic slot,)+PROCCY+GRAPHIC CARD(HD 5770)=21350


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

pricing looks good. still better confirm what motherboard it is. also if possible stay away from Asus. try to get Gigabyte, Biostar, MSI, etc.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Why stay away from Asus? I don't know but I was sure that there is something wrong about Asus coz all shops here want to sell those


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Why stay away from Asus? I don't know but I was sure that there is something wrong about Asus coz all shops here want to sell those



quality has become more bad than Biostar's A-series motherboard. but price is same.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 7, 2010)

As there is a shortage of 945 here(you will find very less shops that too with one or two amd proccy.) should i go in for an i5? Plz Reply A.S.A.P. Which is better, 945 or i5????(not OCed)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> As there is a shortage of 945 here(you will find very less shops that too with one or two amd proccy.) should i go in for an i5? Plz Reply A.S.A.P. Which is better, 945 or i5????(not OCed)



i5 much better than X4 945. but do remember with i5, you closing your upgrade path.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 7, 2010)

ok so here are my specs:-
Amd 945
Asus Evo M4A785
CM Elite 310 (with transparent side panel)
Logitech Multimedia
20" Samsung
SMPS will be a local one (brands like corsair are not available here)
500 GB HDD
kingston 4GB ddr3 ram
Sapphire HD5770-1GB gddr5
and all the usual stuff..........
now i wanted to know that which i should buy seeing both performance and future proofing????(core i5-750 or 660 or 945) ????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2010)

both performance wise and future proofing i5 750 rocks. 660 is just a waste of money.it is just a fast dual core (so not futureproof) with crappy intel integrated graphics and is costlier than 750 which is a quad.

but intel will be launching sandybridge proccys next year with new socket 
so this means you will be closing your upgrade path by going with i5 750.

750 will last for 3 years or so. till then i suppose AMD will also change socket.
*so it depends upon you. if you change hardware frequently then x4 otherwise if you plan to keep this rig for 3 years then 750.*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> ok so here are my specs:-
> *Amd 945*
> *Asus Evo M4A785*
> *CM Elite 310 (with transparent side panel)*
> ...



are you kidding? you gong run a HD5770 on a local PSU? well, sorry mate but i think i just wasting my time on this thread. my last advice is, change these:

1. X4 955.
2. no Asus. get Biostar, MSI, Gigabyte, AsRock. 
3. Elite 310 too small. ATX motherboard will cause problem.

as last thing, HD5770 + local cheap PSU = you better not buy a new PC. cause anyway your card + PSU will die within the first few hours only.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> both performance wise and future proofing i5 750 rocks. 660 is just a waste of money.it is just a fast dual core (so not futureproof) with crappy intel integrated graphics and is costlier than 750 which is a quad.
> 
> but intel will be launching sandybridge proccys next year with new socket
> so this means you will be closing your upgrade path by going with i5 750.
> ...



exactly. if performance slowly goes down, OC will come handy. OC it to 4Ghz & see it fly away.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> exactly. if performance slowly goes down, OC will come handy. OC it to 4Ghz & see it fly away.



You are talking about the 945 or the i5???
and there are only local smps available(will adcom work fine and not go kaput????) and i am going to buy i5 as i will not upgrade till 12th and will most probably buy a laptop after that.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> Of what ...the 945 or the i5???
> and there are only local smps available(will adcom work fine and not go kaput????) and i am going to buy i5 as i will not upgrade till 12th and will most probably buy a laptop after that.



i5.

as for PSU, if you choose anything needing external ower, get a good PSU. with HD5770, a Corsair VX450W, FSP Saga II 500W, Seasonic 430W. these 3 are good PSU & will handle that card + OC pretty well. with local PSU, you better do an insurance of your PC.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 8, 2010)

then what to do????? smps of brands like these are not available in lucknow..........you will not belive when i went to some shops asking for cooler master cabinets, first a shopkeeper asked you want server cabinets??then i said no, desktop cabinets.Then he said pointing towarrds iball and zebronics "You buy these cabinets I will put cooler!!"I said that is a company then he started laughing and saying you are kid, there are no such brands available!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

man, if VX450 is not available locally, order online. I would suggest i5 750, it will serve the purpose for 3 yrs. Its a good OCer. As you are going a discrete GFX card (HD5770). i5 750 makes the best sense to me, as you seem to have the budget to go for i5


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 8, 2010)

@pulsar Your config. is similar to mine...so is there any space problem in the cabinet?(i mean congestion problems or heating (when those extra fans were not present??????)
@sam I have finally found a corsair and fsp dealer!!!! Should i go in for FSP SAGA II 500W or wait for two months for corsair?????


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

pranav.seth said:


> @pulsar Your config. is similar to mine...so is there any space problem in the cabinet?(i mean congestion problems or heating (when those extra fans were not present??????)



only problem you'l face is lack of space if you get an ATX board. heating issue shouldn't be there. PSU's fan will act as exhaust.



pranav.seth said:


> @sam I have finally found a corsair and fsp dealer!!!! Should i go in for FSP SAGA II 500W or wait for two months for corsair?????



get FSP Saga II 500W. Corsair unit will cost you more but will give you 5yrs warranty (FSP 2yrs only).


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

if you have the budget, go for NZXT Gamma @ 2.1K. Its better than Elite 310. Provision to install top fan, is a good feature to have in NZXT Gamma. As such there is no problem with Elite 310, it is good in its own right.It comes with a rear 120mm fan. By adding the 3 extra 120mm fans, i saw 2degree c reduction in temp


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 10, 2010)

I am planning to put a lcd tv(preferably 32") in place of monitor and also add a tv tuner(preferably internal,plz suggest).Will HD5770 be adequate for this sort of tv(in te4rms of resoultion supporting)????Or someother graphic card willl be required????


----------

